# what constitutes the "currently active" and "browsing" count?



## Avery (Aug 5, 2005)

So I know I'm an addict, but does everyone have to know? Seriously, if I leave the TUG BBS window open, but open another window, am I still logged on as either "active" or "browsing"? If so, it might appear that I am on all day.... I am on a Mac using Tiger, so I can close each window via a tab but I don't usually bother...


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 6, 2005)

[Rewritten for clarity]

"Currently active" = the bbs has received some form of activity (page request, submitted message, etc.) from your IP in the last 15 minutes.   After 15 minutes, you're dropped from the list.  So if your browser sits for more than 15 minutes on the same page, you're dropped from the active list.

Of those that are "currently active", you are either "logged on" and the bbs knows who you are, or you're not logged on and classified as an anonymous browser.


----------



## Avery (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info, though 15 minutes seems a bit long, IMHO.

Regards,
Avery


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 7, 2005)

Avery said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, though 15 minutes seems a bit long, IMHO.
> 
> Regards,
> Avery



That's the default with this vBulletin software.  I suspect it's to allow for folks that are carefully composing a lengthy post.


----------



## Jim C (Aug 7, 2005)

*Need a life*



			
				Avery said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, though 15 minutes seems a bit long, IMHO.
> 
> Regards,
> Avery



You need to get a little more of a life Avery!!!  IMHO


----------



## Avery (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey, I have a life! I travel a lot!


----------

